# choosing an army



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

I am a very undecisive person when it comes to warhammer. I have tried out most of the armies in warhammer and one minute I will like an army, the next I'll hate it. Due to this I can't gather inspiration to continue an army and it ends up just getting nothing done to it. Now I'm not sure what army to choose or what game style I like. I love well, all the models so I can't choose from that. I just don't know how to decide! 
Does anyone have similar problems or solutions on how to gather motivation to stick to one army? Thanks =S

Edit: Now I'm thinking of getting empire, dunno why, never liked their models before... The ideas of a gunline empire style sounds good though, but I do like gunlines, not dwarves though never liked dwarves...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I have trouble sticking to 1 army... so I dont try. I have 3 WFB armies (2 really, the 3rd rarely if ever, gets used) and 3 40k armies. When I get bored of 1 play style or 1 army I simlply change to a different army, if I get bored of a game I'll change to the other. A lot of people have similar tactics: no matter who you are your going to lose the drive for an army sometimes, even if you love them.
This doesnt mean that I dont have fancies for different armies from time to time... I still revel in looking through a codex/army book I dont have and writing a list that Im thinking of collecting. I dont have to then go and buy the army (I still want a jetbike eldar army, but Im not going to get one).

If you want a single army then I would probably take DE. Simple reason for them is that they are just about the most malleable army around. Meaning they can do combat, shooting or magic as their main weapon... or a mix of all 3. They have pansy little T3 people, or hydras and dragons... they are a very fine army to choose.
Empire are a good army, but you might find yourself pushed into 1 playstyle which you might find boring if you are unable to switch armies.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

I would deffinately like to stick to one army. At the moment it is between beasts and empire. I don't want to blow loads of money on it as I am mainly into 40k anyway (and already blow a lot of money on it) I have heard a lot about DE being high tier and "overdone" and do like the look of the models. I will have a think about it all.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

As much as I love my beastmen, we're stuck to pretty much one main style, with many slight sub-variants on that style. If you like pure combat, with some guile, Beastmen may be for you. 
that being said, we lack shooting. Reliable leadership, decently priced monsters and good fast cavalry. We have quite a few tricks, but overall, you might notice the same goal. Get to the enemy...FAST.

Dark Elves are nice. Lots of shooting, reasonably priced core, well priced rares/ specials, amazing magic, nasty weapons and banners and just a counter to pretty much anything out there.

Empire might not be for you. People enjoy them, but they tend to have to rely on the same handful of strategies to win over and over. 

Lots of people like Chaos, but after the model selection, it's pretty much a charge and kill. Not saying there isn't tact or strategy, but it's like beastmen. One overall strategy. 

Skaven could be fun, lots of hordes and machines, cheap new troops from IoB.

Good luck!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If you are wanting to choose between empire and beastmen then I'll point out their main strengths/weaknesses:

Empire are more a static 'gunline' army with a few big blocks of cheap troops and some faster cavalry units backing them up. They tend not to use much movementand struggle to win in combat unless you have weakened the enemy before you get into combat or use characters/magic to buff your units. You cannot simply throw them into combat and expect them to win against anything but the weakest of enemies. They have the artillery and shooting to deal with pretty much any threat.. if they have the time to destroy it.

Beastmen have stronger basic troops who are still pretty cheap, and can potentially take on most enemies... you you rely on luck quite a bit (BSB is vital to get rerolls on primal fury). They have some of the most fun options around int he shape of their monsters and some of their special characters are great... but they lack models for all the monsters (except the giant) and most of the characters. They have the ambush special rule on their core infantry (think its all the core, but not sure) which can be great when fighting gunlines (like empire) but other times can leave you divided when you really dont want to be (eg when playing ogres). They tend to have a problem with Ld since their core is Ld 6-7 and most of the really good characters are only Ld9 (so until you start fitting 2 lords into an army you have to choose between Ld and the cooler lords).


Personally I like beastmen best out of the 2 (and was 50-50 over WE or beastmen for my latest WFB army) mainly because some of the rules for their characters and monsters are immense. But at the same time I often wish I did empire so that I could bring some cheap cannons along to deal with powerful enemies, although I know full well that if I did empire I would get very bored of them very quickly (shoot shoot shoot, look up: did I kill enough? can I survive combat? ... with the same answer to those 2 questions each game).


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> They have the ambush special rule on their core infantry (think its all the core, but not sure)


You are correct. Ungors, ungor raiders, Gor Herds all have ambush.
some side notes.
Centigor's can BECOME core, but do not have ambush.




*i'd kill to get ambush for Bestigors.


----------

